
EU ruling holds website responsible for offensive user comments - tobltobs
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/gerichtshof-urteilt-zu-beleidigungen-in-nutzerforen-a-1039058.html
======
tobltobs
An english version: [http://www.delfi.ee/news/en/news/delfis-struggle-for-
freedom...](http://www.delfi.ee/news/en/news/delfis-struggle-for-freedom-of-
expression-did-not-win-support-of-echr?id=71720703)

------
tobltobs
The original link is in german. I will post a link to an english version asap.

